# most versatile tube amp?



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

which one would you take for any style of music from country to metal?

1- Bogner shiva 1-12
2- Bad Cat, Hot Cat 30 1-12
3- Mesa Mark IV 1-12

combos of course.


----------



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark IV would be my pick. I love Shivas and Hot Cats, but for metal they just wouldnt cut it.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Diezel's are pretty versatile. Too bad they're so expensive.

http://www.diezel.ch/en/products/combo.php

EDIT: Or are we only supposed to pick from the ones you listed?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

bucky said:


> Diezel's are pretty versatile. Too bad they're so expensive.
> 
> http://www.diezel.ch/en/products/combo.php
> 
> EDIT: Or are we only supposed to pick from the ones you listed?



wow! great addition to the ones i listed, it may be the ONE! for me. I dont care if it's expensive as long as it retains good value.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

there are 3 diezels on ebay for real cheap from china with zero feedback  
http://search.ebay.ca/search/search...ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=diezel+amps&x=0&y=0


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

anyone who's played a diezel will tell you that you can get feedback on demand, even at low volumes...so watch out for zero feedback sellers  

At Music Messe, Peter Diezel told me that our Einstein combos will ship very shortly....that being said, they always tend to hold things until they're perfect. Please pm me for details re $$ and such. The 50 w Head version can be heard right now.

Andy


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

not to compare with others BUT whats your review of the Fender '59 Bassman LTD.
Played this amp last week in Cambridge and it sounded great.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I might suggest something from hugh and kettner (they mostly have 3 channels and up) or a peavey 6505. they arent warm, but they do really clean and really dirty


----------

